# Search and Quick Links not working?



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

The search and Quick Links buttons are not working for me at 12:01 pm CDT, 8/6/09.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

I noticed that as well about 20 minutes ago. I went down to the bottom right of the page and used the Forum Jump function to get to the Search page. Searched worked just fine then. Just a work-a-round until the mods look into to the resolution.


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

Good solution. Thanks.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

ratracer said:


> I noticed that as well about 20 minutes ago. I went down to the bottom right of the page and used the Forum Jump function to get to the Search page. Searched worked just fine then. Just a work-a-round until the mods look into to the resolution.


I'm having the same problems too... with the forum admin tools!!! :help:
I can work my way around but it's taking forever.

I've posted a note about it in the Admin Lounge but I don't think that Harri has seen it yet, so I'm gonna report this post right away (I hope the report button works!)


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

Only one reason for this. Some omnipotent being doesn't like gary! :shock:


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I have that problem with Safari, but not with Firefox. Interesting...

EDIT: It's actually all the drop down menus.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Pete Thomas said:


> I have that problem with Safari, but not with Firefox. Interesting...
> 
> EDIT: It's actually all the drop down menus.


I've got sevral compalints about the drop down menus not working.
Cannot reproduce with my latest Firefox version. I am now off for the week-end and cannot help much more.
Only advise at the moment: *try another browser*!
IE 8 is kn own to have compatibility problems.


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

Working for me now. I'm on Safari.


----------

